# If it was only this easy.....



## resabed01 (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if this was posted here before or if this is something new. Regardless, it made me laugh when I saw it.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICROWAVE-GOLD-KILN-KIT-PROSPECTING-DREDGE-SLUICE-CRUCIBLE-FLUX-METAL-SMELTING-/261013185258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc59922ea


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 10, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB3oQeTG-Mc[/youtube]


----------



## etack (May 10, 2012)

its been on the board a lot.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=MICROWAVE+KILN&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

I've tried it and it gets it red hot but haven't had it melt yet. I set up the microwave with a breaker cause it will blow the fuse.

will keep trying till it melts. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## MysticColby (May 11, 2012)

"you will also receive a Stainless Steel Stirring Rod with each new kit." - won't that just dissolve into the molten gold?

I've read that these /can/ work (takes about 20 minutes on high?), but I also read somewhere that most microwaves have sensors to turn it off if it gets too hot inside - so that would need to be bypassed.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 11, 2012)

It works like a charm! Not sure if it's related, but for some reason I've got this buzzing in my ears all day long. To make matters worse, every time I cough the channel changes on the TV. 

http://home.c2i.net/metaphor/mvpage.html


----------



## Harold_V (May 12, 2012)

MysticColby said:


> "you will also receive a Stainless Steel Stirring Rod with each new kit." - won't that just dissolve into the molten gold?


Only a moron would use a metallic object to stir molten gold. 

Harold


----------



## Irons2 (May 12, 2012)

More Cargo Cult Science.


----------



## glondor (May 12, 2012)

So... Is this a hoax?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 12, 2012)

Didn't someone on the forum build one of those things? I'm thinking he said it worked. The video I saw a while back sure looked like it worked. Actually kinda neat but I think there are better, simpler ways to melt stuff. Stirring with a steel rod is a bad idea but, after all, the guy is a microwave melter, not a refiner.


----------



## DONNZ (May 12, 2012)

Removed post:

I got a bit off topic. I apologize.


----------



## MMFJ (May 12, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> MysticColby said:
> 
> 
> > "you will also receive a Stainless Steel Stirring Rod with each new kit." - won't that just dissolve into the molten gold?
> ...


But.... it's not "_metallic_", it's "_STAINLESS_" steel!!! :shock: 

(sorry, just had to do that....)

On topic, there are microwave ovens that will do this - and more.... http://TCOA.com?id=2837


----------



## DONNZ (May 13, 2012)

Some brave people out there. Seems a bit off topic for a Bread Blog.

BreadBlog / Melting Iron. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=magnets+in+microwaves&view=detail&id=065645D2E3F09C72FFE351570270B0DCF9C8AFE7&first=526


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 13, 2012)

Microwaves are being adopted by industry in use as furnaces because of the huge cost savings, as well as quality of product.

Here is some really good information, if you Google "industrial use for microwaves" you will come up with volumes of information. Specifically some has to do with melting furnaces.

http://www.greenprogress.com/green_building_article.php?id=1503


----------

